
Massachusetts: 21,000 drug cases could be dismissed - Dowwie
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/04/massachusetts-21000-drug-cases-dismissed-170419055444412.html
======
didgeoridoo
Three years. This is utterly insane. She should serve every minute served by
the individuals she illegally incarcerated. Abuse of power for personal gain
should be punished by the strongest means possible.

~~~
maxerickson
It also probably shouldn't be possible for a single person to fake results.

------
itchyjunk
"Prosecutors said Dookhan admitted "dry labbing," or testing only a fraction
of a batch of samples, then listing them all as positive for illegal drugs.

Her motive, they said, was to lift her productivity and reputation. She was
sentenced to three years in prison and was paroled last year."

This is sociopathic level of aspirations. Law enforcement seems to keep
gaining power by justice system hasn't improved too much. I would like it if
governing systems also improved like some softwares with iterations over time.
Release patch every tuesday or something.

------
pasbesoin
And our new U.S. Attorney General has moved to end the program tasked with
examining the scientific basis and credibility of forensics tests.

Providing a new image for associating Justice with a blindfold. (We're just
missing the two other monkeys, now -- Hear and Speak.)

